

SPP users outraged at Google killing Slide without compensation - orijing
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/27/superpoke-pets-outrage/

======
aneth
More evidence that Google is tone deaf. They lack compassion and understanding
for their users and community, and they abuse their power. This a precursor to
grand evil - lack of compassion plus grand intentions. Slide? G+ names? What
other examples?

